# Who Would Buy Of Of These . . .?



## countryboy210 (Aug 4, 2009)

If Any Kid I Know Wanted One Of These, I'd Offer To Take Them To The Store And Buy Them A "Better" Pole Than This, Or Even Offer Them Their Pick Of My Older Poles To Have Instead, IMHO. And That Would Sure Start A "Memory" Trail With Them. . . _ " I Got This Pole From Him Years Ago And Have Caught All Kinds Of Fish With It Since Then."_

I Guess, If Something Like This Gets A Kid Out Of Front Of The Tube It Might Be OK, But Who Wants To Take A Kid, Or The Neighbor's Cat In For Stitches Because Some 6 Year Old Shot Them With A Pole, Out In The Backyard?


----------



## Andy (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with you. Maybe it could be modified to do some deer hunting? LOL


----------



## slim357 (Aug 5, 2009)

I saw a kid using one when I was at the beach about a year ago, he caught one little fish probably 3 or 4 inches, made 3 or 4 "casts" and his pole was shot.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure someone on this website has his daughter using one.. and she caught a few bass with it.

I've seen my wife's much younger cousins using them and they wear the bream out with them - that is when they aren't shooting at each other with them


----------

